# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  لهجة كل عضو ...... ما عليك أمر تفضل بالدخول

## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

:embarrest: [IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Orbit/My%20Documents/محرر%20المنتديات/logo.gif[/IMG]بسم الله والحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه 


اليوم جايبه لكم فكره وأتمنى أن الجميع يستمتع فيها 

مصدر الفكره : أول شي شجعني على طرح الفكره هو وجود عدد كبير من الأعضاء على إختلاف جنسياتهم ومناطقهم ونحن نعرف ان لكل بلد ولكل منطقه بالأحرى لهجة تختلف عن المنطقة الثانيه وإن كانوا من بلد واحد 

وأنا لاحظت إقبال الأعضاء على معرفة لهجة بعض الدول إما لحبهم لها أو من دافع الفضول 

زين أحممم أحممم

الفكره هي إني راح أنزل بعض الكلمات اللي لاحظت في إختلاف لمسمياتها أو إختلاف حركتها الفظيه عند بعض الدول أو المناطق الأخرى سواء عند جيلنا أو عند أسلافنا وهي فرصه ليتعرف كل عضو على شي جديد عن بعض اللهجات 


وأتمنى أن تكون فكره مسليه والكل يشاركني فيها 
بشرط أن يقول جنسيته ومنطقته للتوضيح 
والإجابه تكون بالحركات مع وضع الحروف التي تظهر في بعض الكلمات في النطق فقط 


1- طفل 2- بَحْر 3- سرير 4 - مرتبة السرير 5- غطاء السرير 6 - شماغ 7- ثوب الرجل 8 - ثوب المرأة 9- لا أعتقد 10- الجو حار 12- ماذا ( للتعجب) 13- نداء الأم 14- نداء الأب 
15- شخص ذو وجهين 16- بنت 17- حذاء 18- شخص غبي 19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) 20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده )21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب 22- ملعقه 23- ملعقة الطهي 24- وعاء الطهي 
25- إناء 26- صحن 27- نوم 28- نداء المُدرس - المُدرسة 29- الخادمه 30- السائق 31- صحن التقديم 32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ) 33- سجاده 
34- لم - لا يخرج 35- اسكُت (صه) 36- صرصار 37- النمله الكبيره (السوداء) 38- السحليه الصغيره 39- قط 40- يجري 41- يهرب 42- يتهرب 43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) 
44- الممر الضيق 45- قبعة 46- دراجه هوائيه 47- دراجه ناريه 48- خزانه 49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل 50- القلاده 51- سوار اليد 52- حلق الأذن 53- قبعه 54- جورب 55- يبكي 
56- ممزق 57- تي شيرت 58- البطيخ الأحمر 59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام ) 60- شخص كثير المزاح 61- شخص لا يحتمل 62- سياره 63- مُلك هذا الشخص 64- صديقي 65- لم يأتي 66- ذهبت هناك 67- تفضَل 68- أصابع 69- توقف عن فعل .... 70- شخص كثير الشك 71- حاجيات المنزل 72- منجا 73- خذ هذا إلى ..... 74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه 75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة 76- يحطم القلب 77- النظر بالتلصلص 78- عراك 79- جَهَز الشي 80- طاب من مرضه 81- بكس 82- عَصَب 83- لفظ الإستئذان 84- انفجر ضحكا
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) 86- حمص 87- مرآة 88- السمك المملح المجفف 89- غرفه 90- الطعام قليل الملح 91- حلاوه طحينيه 92- لص 
93- شخص سيئ الأخلاق 

أتوقع تعبتوا ( هههههههه) كذا كافي خلاص بس أذكر شي بحطه في الجزء الثاني 


لو سمحتوا كل واحد يقدم الواجب مرتب ومصفوف حتى يكون واضح مفهوم ْْْ~ْ ( خخخخخخخخخ 
 :wink:

----------


## روائع القصص

اهئ اهئ وين التفاعل 

يا أعضاء 


مشكورين على الحقران

----------


## زهور الريف

بصراحة اني كنت ابي اشارك بس تمللت الكلمات واجد
انت اختصرهم وبعدين بنشارك

----------


## روح تائبهـ

يسلموووووو على الموضوع خيه الكلمات واجد أني بختار بس كم وحده جين حبيبه  :amuse: 
طفل = جاهل 
غطاء السرير = شرشف 
لا أعتقد = ماأتوقع :noworry: 
ماذا = ويشو  :weird: 
نداء الأم = أما = امايو = ماذروووو  :bigsmile:  أوقات أناديها دقشه   :embarrest: 
 نداء الأب = ابويي = فاذروووو وبعد نفس الشي ابويي اناديه دقش  :embarrest: 
بنت = بنيه 
حذاء = جوتي
شخص غبي  =خبل
إمرأه كبيره في السن =حبابه 
 وعاء الطهي = صفريه
 الخادمه =شغاله
اسكُت  = جب = ولا كلمه = ولا نفس
صرصار = شرص
 النمله الكبيره  = قروص
قط  = سنور
يجري = يركض
يهرب = ينحاش
 إذهب = روح = انقلع 
 قبعة  = كبوس
خلاص خيه تعبت الواجب طويل مابكمل احد غيري يكمل 
يسلموووووووووو تقبلي مروري ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

يسلمو ع الموضوع وهذا الي اعرفه او اللي يقولوه منطقتنا الاول وبعضها الحين  بس الحين تعدل الكلام وتغيرت اللهجة شوي


1- طفل صنو 2- بَحْر بحُر 3- سرير كرفاية 4 - مرتبة السرير دوشق 5- غطاء السرير الحاف 6 - شماغ غترة 7- ثوب الرجل فوب 8 - ثوب المرأة دشداشة 9- لا أعتقد مادري 10- الجو حار خواهر او وعجة 12- ماذا ( للتعجب) وشو 13- نداء الأم امايي 14- نداء الأب ابويي 
15- شخص ذو وجهين منافق ابو وجهين 16- بنت بنية 17- حذاء نعال 18- شخص غبي تلخ 19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) ابوي العود 20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده ) امي العودة 21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب مفهي 22- ملعقه كمشة 23- ملعقة الطهي ملاس 24- وعاء الطهي صفرية 
25- إناء طاسة 26- صحن عنجة 27- نوم نوم 28- نداء المُدرس استاذ - المُدرسة معلمة 29- الخادمه خدامة 30- السائق سواق 31- صحن التقديم ميمجا 32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ) سفرة 33- سجاده زوليه 
34- لم - لا يخرج لويش مايطلع 35- اسكُت (صه) انجب 36- صرصار زهيوي 37- النمله الكبيره  (السوداء) قروص او جعبور 38- السحليه الصغيره وزغة 39- قط سنور 40- يجري يركض 41- يهرب ينحاش 42- يتهرب بتغبا 43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) انقلع 
44- الممر الضيق زرنوق 45- قبعة قبوع 46- دراجه هوائيه سيكل 47- دراجه ناريه ماطور 48- خزانه كبت 49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل حليو 50- القلاده قلب 51- سوار اليد معضض 52- حلق الأذن تركية 53- قبعه قبوع 54- جورب دلاغ 55- يبكي ينصنص او يبنقح او يصيح
56- ممزق يشقق 57- تي شيرت فانيلة 58- البطيخ الأحمر جح 59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام ) بطيخ 60- شخص كثير المزاح غفيف 61- شخص لا يحتمل زعول 62- سياره سيارة 63- مُلك هذا الشخص حقته 64- صديقي صاحبي 65- لم يأتي ماجا 66- ذهبت هناك رحت هناك 67- تفضَل دش اقعد 
 68- أصابع اصابع 69- توقف عن فعل .... لا تسوي 70- شخص كثير الشك شكاك 71- حاجيات المنزل حوايج 72- منجا منقا 73- خذ هذا إلى ..... ودي هذا الى 74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه بوشية 75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة حرام 76- يحطم القلب يفجع القلب 77- النظر بالتلصلص بوايق 78- عراك شبقة 79- جَهَز الشي سوي لي 80- طاب من مرضه اصحي 81- بكس بكس 82- عَصَب دخن 83- لفظ الإستئذان احم يالله 84- انفجر ضحكا فطس من الضحك
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) فلاتية 86- حمص حمص 87- مرآة مرا 88- السمك المملح المجفف إحلا 89- غرفه دار 90- الطعام قليل الملح ماصخ 91- حلاوه طحينيه رهش 92- لص بواق 
93- شخص سيئ الأخلاق ماعنده اخلاق او جلف

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو خواني على المرور انا قلت بختصرهم يالله اللي يحب يجواب على اللي يقدر عليه

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

اخوي ياسر علي يسلمو عالمرور 


اختي حسرة الروح خلاص مري وقت ثاني وكملي

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

1- طفل ياهل
 2- بَحْر بحر
3- سرير
4 - مرتبة السرير
 5- غطاء السرير
 6 - شماغ
 7- ثوب الرجل ثوب
 8 - ثوب المرأة دشداشه
 9- لا أعتقد ما اعتقد
 10- الجو حار حر او بقه
 12- ماذا ( للتعجب) شنوو 
 13- نداء الأم ماما مامي او ماميغ<< فرنسي
14- نداء الأب بابا او يبه
15- شخص ذو وجهين 
 16- بنت بنيه
 17- حذاء جوتي
 18- شخص غبي
 19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) بابا عود او حجي
 20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده ) عودو << دلع عن يازعم
21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب
 22- ملعقه قفشه
 23- ملعقة الطهي
 24- وعاء الطهي صفريه
25- إناء
 26- صحن
 27- نوم نوم او رقاد
 28- نداء المُدرس - المُدرسة معلمة او مسز
 29- الخادمه خدامه او شغاله هع هع
 30- السائق سواق
 31- صحن التقديم
 32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر )
 33- سجاده 
34- لم - لا يخرج
 35- اسكُت (صه) فيغم بوش<< فرنسي
 36- صرصار صرصور
 37- النمله الكبيره (السوداء) قروص
 38- السحليه الصغيره وزغه
 39- قط سنور او قطو
 40- يجري يركض
 41- يهرب
 42- يتهرب
 43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) انقشع هع هع
44- الممر الضيق زرنوق
 45- قبعة
 46- دراجه هوائيه 
 47- دراجه ناريه
 48- خزانه 
49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل 
50- القلاده 
51- سوار اليد
 52- حلق الأذن تركيه
 53- قبعه
 54- جورب دولاغ 
 55- يبكي يصيح
56- ممزق مشقوق
 57- تي شيرت فانيله
 58- البطيخ الأحمر
 59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام )
 60- شخص كثير المزاح ظريف هع هع
 61- شخص لا يحتمل افف ما يتشاااهد ههههههه
 62- سياره
 63- مُلك هذا الشخص حقه
 64- صديقي نفس الشي او رفيجي
65- لم يأتي ما يي
66- ذهبت هناك رحت هناك
 67- تفضَل حياك
 68- أصابع 
69- توقف عن فعل .... بس لا تسوي 
70- شخص كثير الشك ظنون او شكاك
71- حاجيات المنزل اغراض البيت
 72- منجا 
73- خذ هذا إلى ..... ود هذا الي
 74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه حجاب
 75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة مشمر
 76- يحطم القلب يعور القلب
 77- النظر بالتلصلص 
 78- عراك هواش
 79- جَهَز الشي برزه
80- طاب من مرضه صار زين او شفى
 81- بكس 
82- عَصَب
 83- لفظ الإستئذان استاذن،، بعد اذنك 
 84- انفجر ضحكا مات ضحك 
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) 
86- حمص
 87- مرآة منظره
88- السمك المملح المجفف حله
 89- غرفه غرفة او حجره
 90- الطعام قليل الملح ماصخ
 91- حلاوه طحينيه
 92- لص 
93- شخص سيئ الأخلاق 

مشكوورة حبيبتي على الطرح
يعطيج ربي العاااافية
لا عدمنااا جديدك المتميز
موفقه.. توته

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو حبوبة توته بحرانيه على التفاعل 



نخدمكم في الافراح ( ههه

----------


## Princess

:nuts:  الله حلوه الفكره مره تسلمي خيه...
والأحلى لو كل عضو حدد هو من وين على شان نتعرف عدل على اللهجه...
اني من ام الحمام.. بالقطيف الحبيبه... بس لهجتي مو مره زيهم بس اعرف ليها  :toung: 
***********************************
1- طفل :ياهل
2- بَحْر: بحر
3- سرير: يقولوا كرفايه + سرير 
4 - مرتبة السرير: دوشق + منام
5- غطاء السرير: شرشف + لحاف
6 - شماغ: شماغ..اذا كان احمر وغتره اذا بيضا
7- ثوب الرجل : دراعه
8 - ثوب المرأة : فوب + روب
9- لا أعتقد ما اتوقع+ ما اظن..
10- الجو حار : فطسه+ خواهر+ واهي
12- ماذا ( للتعجب) .. هااا+ويشوو..
13- نداء الأم : اماه..
14- نداء الأب : يبه.. بس في بيتنا نقول بابا  :toung: 
15- شخص ذو وجهين : منافق
16- بنت : بنيه
17- حذاء :جوتي
18- شخص غبي: غبي+ خبل+ هبل
19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) ابوي.. + يدي
20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده ) امي+يدتي
21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب.. مفهي ومصطلح نستخدمه وبسرعه ينفهم بهالمعنى : قوطي + سطل+ تنكه
22- ملعقه : خاشوقه + ملعقه  :toung: 
23- ملعقة الطهي..: والله ملاس اذا كانت حديد وملعقة خشب 
24- وعاء الطهي صفريه+ قدر 
25- إناء.. طاسه..
26- صحن= صحن
27- نوم : نوم 
28- نداء المُدرس - المُدرسة : ابله ,, استاذ
29- الخادمه خدامه + شغاله 
30- السائق سواق
31- صحن التقديم: تبسي
32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ): سفره
33- سجاده : زوليه
34- لم - لا يخرج :لم يخرج.. نقول ما طلع خخخ
35- اسكُت (صه) : انطم..ومصطلح كل اقوله : انشب..  :toung: 
36- صرصار صرصور
37- النمله الكبيره (السوداء): قروص
38- السحليه الصغيره :وزغه
39- قط : قطو
40- يجري: يركض
41- يهرب: ينحاش + يهرب..
42- يتهرب: يتهرب + يغاور
43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) : انقلع+ فارق
44- الممر الضيق : زرنوق
45- قبعة: كبوس
46- دراجه هوائيه : سيكل
47- دراجه ناريه: دباب
48- خزانه : كبت
49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل : حليو
50- القلاده : سلسله
51- سوار اليد: سوار
52- حلق الأذن : تركيه
53- قبعه: عفر مكرر خخ 
54- جورب : دلاغ 
55- يبكي: يصيح
56- ممزق: مشقوق + منشتر 
57- تي شيرت: فانيله + بلوزه
58- البطيخ الأحمر: جح
59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام ): بطيخ 
60- شخص كثير المزاح : خفيف دم
61- شخص لا يحتمل: ثقيل دم + ثقيل طينه + دفش
62- سياره: سياره 
63- مُلك هذا الشخص: حقه
64- صديقي : خويي
65- لم يأتي: ما يى
66- ذهبت هناك : رحت هناك
67- تفضَل : تفضل
68- أصابع : اصابع
69- توقف عن فعل .... هوِّون
70- شخص كثير الشك : شكاك
71- حاجيات المنزل: اغراض البيت
72- منجا : هههه يسموه همبا + منجى
73- خذ هذا إلى ..... ودي هذا الي
74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءهبوشيه..
75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة مشمر+ احرام
76- يحطم القلب يعور القلب+ يكسر الخاطر
77- النظر بالتلصلص : يتجسس
78- عراك : شباق
79- جَهَز الشي : برز + جهز 
80- طاب من مرضه: بري+ تعافى+ صار زين
81- بكس : يمع+ بكس
82- عَصَب: شاط + عصب
83- لفظ الإستئذان : لو سمحت
84- انفجر ضحكا مات من ضحك 
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) : نباله
86- حمص: نخي
87- مرآة منظره
88- السمك المملح المجفف احلا
89- غرفه: دار + حجره + غرفة
90- الطعام قليل الملح ماصخ
91- حلاوه طحينيه: رهش
92- لص : حرامي
93- شخص سيئ الأخلاق : كدر + جلف 
يسلموو خيه ويعطيش الف عافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو اختي
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخ

----------


## روائع القصص

ماني رادة تدرو ليش 
لاني روائع واختي سعودية
واحنى نفس اللهجة
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Taka

مشكوره اختي ع الموضوع الحلو ...انا من العين دار الزين ...

طفل = يــاهــل 
غطاء السرير = شــرشــف 
لا أعتقد = مــاأظــن
ماذا = شــو \ اشــــو
نداء الأم = امـــاه
نداء الأب =ابـــويــه
بنت = بــنــيــه
حذاء = جــوتــي
شخص غبي = خــبــلــه
إمرأه كبيره في السن = عــيــوزه 
وعاء الطهي = قــدر
الخادمه = بــشــكــاره
اسكُت = جــب
صرصار = صــرصــور
النمله الكبيره = ســمــســوم
قط = ســنــور \ قــطــو
يجري = يـربــع
يهرب = يــشــرد
إذهب = روح \ زول 
قبعة = قــفــيــه

اوووف تــعــب نــكــمــل فــي حــلــقــه ثــانــيــه ...

----------


## snowball

1- طفلجاهل 2- بَحْربحر 3- سريرجربايه 4 - مرتبة السريرفراش أو دوشق 5- غطاء السرير برده أوشرشف 6 - شماغ اذا كان أحمر غتره وإذا كان ابيض جفيه7- ثوب الرجل ثوب 8 - ثوب المرأة دشداشه أو دراعه9- لا أعتقد 10 ماأظن- الجو حار الجو حار أو صفري   12- ماذا ( للتعجب) شنو 13- نداء الأم يمه14- نداء الأب يبه
15- شخص ذو وجهين منافق 16- بنت بنيه17- حذاء جوتي18- شخص غبي غبي 19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) الحجي20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده )الحجيه21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب مفهي 22- ملعقه خاشوقه 23- ملعقة الطهي ملاس24- وعاء الطهي جدر
25- إناء طاسه أو باديه26- صحن صحن 27- نوم 28- نداء المُدرس أستاذ - المُدرسة أبله أو أستاذه 29- الخادمه شغاله30- السائق سواق31- صحن التقديم صينيه 32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ) سماط أو سفره33- سجاده زوليه أو سجاده
34- لم - لا يخرج ليش ماطلع 35- اسكُت (صه) ولاكلمه أو جب 36- صرصار صرصور 37- النمله الكبيره (السوداء)قروص 38- السحليه الصغيره بريعصي أو وزغه 39- قط قطو 40 - يجري يركض 41- يهرب ينحاش42- يتهرب  يتهرب أو يتنحش43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) روح أو اذلف عن وجهي
44- الممر الضيق دهريز45- قبعة كبوس 46- دراجه هوائيه سيكل47- دراجه ناريه موتر سيكل48- خزانه كبت 49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل حلو 50- القلاده قلاده51- سوار اليد سوار إذا كان من نوع ثاني معضد52- حلق الأذن ترجيه 54- جورب جواريب أو دلاغات  55- يبكي يبجي
56- ممزق مشقق أو مشقوق 57- تي شيرت فانيله أو بلوزه 58- البطيخ الأحمر رقي 59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام ) بطيخ60- شخص كثير المزاح دمه خفيف61- شخص لا يحتمل دمه ثقيل 62- سياره  سياره63- مُلك هذا الشخص حقه 64- صديقي صديقي 65- لم يأتي  ماجي66- ذهبت هناك رحت هناك 67- تفضَل تفضل68- أصابع صابيع 68- توقف عن فعل ....لاتسوي هالشي 70- شخص كثير الشك شكاك أو يظن 71- حاجيات المنزل أغراض البيت 72- منجا 73منجا- خذ هذا إلى ..... ودي هذا لــــ...74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه بوشه أو ملفع75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة ملفع أو جادر 76- يحطم القلبيكسر الخاطر أو خطيه 77- النظر بالتلصلص تخز 78- عراك  عركه79- جَهَز الشي جهز الشي أو طلع الشي80- طاب من مرضه  طاب أو صحى81- بكس 82بكس- عَصَب عصب أو حمق 83- لفظ الإستئذان لو سمحت 84- انفجر ضحكا مات من الضحك
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير)نباله 86- حمص  حمص أو نخي 87- مرآة منظره88- السمك المملح المجفف يمكن خباط 89- غرفه غرفه أو حجره90- الطعام قليل الملح  ماصخ91- حلاوه طحينيه رهش 92- لص حرامي
:
:
موضوع ممتع :rolleyes: 
بس يتعب بالرد :wacko:

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو خوانيي عالمرور الرائع والتفاعل

----------


## الأمل البعيد

:nuts:  الله حلوه الفكره مره تسلمي خيه...
والأحلى لو كل عضو حدد هو من وين على شان نتعرف عدل على اللهجه...
اني من ام الجزم.. بالقطيف الحبيبه...  :toung: 
***********************************
1- طفل :جاهل
2- بَحْر: بحر
3- سرير: سرير
4 - مرتبة السرير: مرقد
5- غطاء السرير: شرشف + لحاف
6 - شماغ: غتره 
7- ثوب الرجل : ثوب
8 - ثوب المرأة : ثوب
9- لا أعتقد ما اتوقع
10- الجو حار : فطسه+ حريقة 
12- ماذا ( للتعجب) .. هااا+ويشوو..
13- نداء الأم : اماه..
14- نداء الأب :بابا 
15- شخص ذو وجهين : منافق
16- بنت : بنيه
17- حذاء :جوتي
18- شخص غبي: غبي+ خبل+ هبل
19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) ابوي.. + جدي
20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده ) امي+جدتي + امي العودة
21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب.. مفهي + غبي +تنكه
22- ملعقه : ملعقه 
23- ملعقة الطهي..: والله ملاس اذا كانت حديد وملعقة خشب 
24- وعاء الطهي صفريه+ قدر 
25- إناء.. طاسه..
26- صحن= صحن
27- نوم : نوم 
28- نداء المُدرس - المُدرسة :مدرس _ معلمه
29- الخادمه  شغاله 
30- السائق سواق
31- صحن التقديم: تبسي
32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ): سفره
33- سجاده : زوليه
34- لم - لا يخرج :لم يخرج.. نقول ما طلع خخخ
35- اسكُت (صه) : انطم. اسكت .. انشب..  :toung: 
36- صرصار = صرصار
37- النمله الكبيره (السوداء): قروص
38- السحليه الصغيره :وزغه
39- قط : سنور
40- يجري: يركض
41- يهرب: ينحاش + يهرب..
42- يتهرب: يتهرب + يغاور + يحقر
43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) : انقلع+ فارق
44- الممر الضيق : زرنوق  وياكثر الزرانيق في ام الجزم
45- قبعة: كبوس + قبعة
46- دراجه هوائيه : سيكل
47- دراجه ناريه: طرام
48- خزانه : كبت
49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل : حليو
50- القلاده : سلسله
51- سوار اليد: سوار
52- حلق الأذن : تركيه
53- قبعه: عفر مكرر خخ 
54- جورب : دلاغ 
55- يبكي: يصيح
56- ممزق: مشقوق 
57- تي شيرت: فانيله + بلوزه
58- البطيخ الأحمر: جح
59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام ): بطيخ 
60- شخص كثير المزاح : خفيف دم
61- شخص لا يحتمل: ثقيل دم + ثقيل طينه + دفش
62- سياره: سياره 
63- مُلك هذا الشخص: حقه
64- صديقي : خويي
65- لم يأتي: ما جى
66- ذهبت هناك : رحت هناك
67- تفضَل : تفضل
68- أصابع : اصابع
69- توقف عن فعل .... هوِّون
70- شخص كثير الشك : شكاك
71- حاجيات المنزل: اغراض البيت
72- منجا : هههه يسموه همبا + منجى
73- خذ هذا إلى ..... ودي هذا الي
74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه بوشيه..
75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة مشمر+ احرام
76- يحطم القلب يعور القلب+ يكسر الخاطر
77- النظر بالتلصلص : يتجسس
78- عراك : شباق
79- جَهَز الشي : برز + جهز 
80- طاب من مرضه: بري+ تعافى+ صار زين
81- بكس : جمع+ بكس
82- عَصَب: شاط + عصب
83- لفظ الإستئذان : لو سمحت
84- انفجر ضحكا مات من ضحك 
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) : نباله
86- حمص: حمص
87- مرآة : منظره + مراية
88- السمك المملح المجفف احلا
89- غرفه: دار + حجره + غرفة
90- الطعام قليل الملح ماصخ
91- حلاوه طحينيه: رهش
92- لص : حرامي
93- شخص سيئ الأخلاق : كدر + جلف


يسلموو خيه ويعطيش الف عافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن


اقتباس من اميرة المرح 
امووور معظم الكلمات زينا ام الجزم 
اصلا لهجات القطيف جدا متقاربة
يسلمو خيتو عالموضوع الرائع استمتعت واني اجاوب
تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

اني منالجارودية.. بالقطيف الحبيبه...  :toung: 
***********************************
1- طفل :ياهل
2- بَحْر: بحر
3- سرير: سرير+كرفايه
4 - مرتبة السرير: منام
5- غطاء السرير: شرشف + لحاف
6 - شماغ: غتره 
7- ثوب الرجل : فوب+ دراعه
8 - ثوب المرأة : فوب
9- لا أعتقدما اتوقع
10- الجو حار : فطسه+ خواهر+كتمه
12- ماذا ( للتعجب) .. هااا+وشووه
13- نداء الأم : اماه..
14- نداء الأب :يباه 
15- شخص ذو وجهين : منافق+ أبو ويه وويه
16- بنت :بنيه
17- حذاء :جوتي
18- شخص غبي: غبي+ خبل+ هبل
19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) ابوي.. + يدي
20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده ) امي+يدتي
21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب.. مفهي +تنكه
22- ملعقه : ملعقه + كمشه
23- ملعقة الطهي..: ملاس 
24- وعاء الطهي صفريه+ قدر 
25- إناء.. طاسه..
26- صحن= صحن + مشكاب
27- نوم : نوم 
28- نداء المُدرس - المُدرسة :مدرس + استاد _ معلمه
29- الخادمه شغاله 
30- السائق سواق
31- صحن التقديم: تبسي
32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ): سفره
33- سجاده : زوليه
34- لم - لا يخرج :لم يخرج.. نقول ما طلع
35- اسكُت (صه) : انطم. اسكت .. انشب..  :toung: 
36- صرصار =شرص
37- النمله الكبيره (السوداء): قروص
38- السحليه الصغيره :وزغه
39- قط : سنور
40- يجري: يركض
41- يهرب: ينحاش + يهرب..
42- يتهرب: يتهرب + يغاور + يحقر
43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) : انقلع+ فارق+ الى جهنم
44- الممر الضيق :زرنوق 
45- قبعة:كبوس + قبعة
46- دراجه هوائيه :سيكل
47- دراجه ناريه: طرام
48- خزانه : كبت + دولاب
49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل : حليو+ صاروخ
50- القلاده : سلسله
51- سوار اليد: معضد+ معضض
52- حلق الأذن :تركيه
53- قبعه: صمايل مكرر هذا له 
54- جورب : دلاغ 
55- يبكي: يصيح وفي حالة العصبيه :- يبنقح هههه
56- ممزق: مشقوق + ممشق
57- تي شيرت: فانيله + بلوزه
58- البطيخ الأحمر: يح
59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام ): شمام + بطيخ 
60- شخص كثير المزاح : خفيف دم 
61- شخص لا يحتمل: فقيل دم + فقيل طينه + دفش
62- سياره: سياره 
63- مُلك هذا الشخص: حقه
64- صديقي :خويي
65- لم يأتي: ما يا
66- ذهبت هناك : رحت هناك
67- تفضَل : تفضل
68- أصابع : اصابع
69- توقف عن فعل .... هوِّون
70- شخص كثير الشك : شكاك
71- حاجيات المنزل: اغراض البيت
72- منجا : هههه يسموه منقى
73- خذ هذا إلى .....ودي هذا الي
74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه بوشيه+ ملفع
75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة مشمر+ احرام + شيله
76- يحطم القلب يعور القلب+ يكسر الخاطر
77- النظر بالتلصلص : يتجسس + يبوق
78- عراك :شباق
79- جَهَز الشي :  جهز
80- طاب من مرضه: بري+ تعافى+ صار زين
81- بكس : جمع+ بكس
82- عَصَب: عصب + اتنرفز
83- لفظ الإستئذان : لو سمحت + من بعد اذنك
84- انفجر ضحكا مات من ضحك 
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) : فلاته
86- حمص: حمص + نخي
87- مرآة : منظره + مراية
88- السمك المملح المجفف احلا
89- غرفه: دار + حجره + غرفة
90- الطعام قليل الملحماصخ
91- حلاوه طحينيه:رهش
92- لص : حرامي + بواق
93- شخص سيئ الأخلاق :جلف + غفيف


يسلموو خيه ويعطيش الف عافيه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## alzahrani33

يعطيك العافيه
اشوف انها بالمره كثير بس بعطيكم شوي
10- الجو حار  الجو حر
 12- ماذا ( للتعجب) ايش 
13- نداء الأم يمه 
14- نداء الأب يبه
15- شخص ذو وجهين منافق ابو وجهين
 16- بنت بنت
17- حذاء نعال
 18- شخص غبي دلخ
 19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد) شايب
 20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده ) عجوز
21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب ؟؟؟ زي ماهي نفس الجمله
 22- ملعقه  ملعقه
- إناء  طاسة
26- صحن تبسي
 27- نوم نوم 
 28- نداء المُدرس استاذ  - المُدرسة معلمة او ابله
 29- الخادمه خدامة 30
- السائق سواق
 332- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ) سفرة
 33- سجاده زوليه 
تحياتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

*أنا من.,< عـــنـــك> او كما هي معروفه ( عنج او عنش)*
*وأنا شفت ردود أميرة المرح وشفت ان نتشابه واااااااااايد*
*..............*
- طفل :ياهل
2- بَحْر: بحر
3- سرير:كرفايه او سرير 
4 - مرتبة السرير: دوشق او مرقد
5- غطاء السرير: شرشف 
6 - شماغ: شماغ احمر والغتره بيضاء
7- ثوب الرجل : ثوب
8 - ثوب المرأة : ثوب او دشداشه
9- لا أعتقد  ما اتوقع.
10- الجو حار : فطسه+ حر
12- ماذا ( للتعجب) .. ويه او ويش
13- نداء الأم : اماه..امايوه >>هذي كلمتي انا
14- نداء الأب : يبااااه او يبايوه>> هذي كلمتي انا بعد
15- شخص ذو وجهين : ابو ويه وويه او منافق
16- بنت : بنيه
17- حذاء :جوتي
18- شخص غبي:  خبل أو هبل
19- رجل كبير في السن (الجد)  يَدي
20- إمرأه كبيره في السن ( الجده ) امي أو يدتي
21- شخص بطئ الإستيعاب.. مفهي 
22- ملعقه : خاشوقه + ملعقه ..
23- ملعقة الطهي..:  ملاس 
24- وعاء الطهي صفريه
25- إناء.. طاسه..
26- صحن= صحن
27- نوم 
28- نداء المُدرس - المُدرسة : ابله ,, معلمه
29- الخادمه خدامه شغاله 
30- السائق سواق
31- صحن التقديم: تبسي
32- ما يؤكل عليه ( سواء كان شئ بلاستيكي أو شئ آخر ): سفره
33- سجاده : زوليه
34- لم - لا يخرج : ماطلع
35- اسكُت (صه) : انطم..
36- صرصار صرصوراو زهيوي او زنان
37- النمله الكبيره (السوداء): قروص
38- السحليه الصغيره :وزغه
39- قط : قطو
40- يجري: يركض
41- يهرب: ينحاش
42- يتهرب:  يغاور
43- إذهب ( عندما نقولها في حالة عصبيه) : انقلع أو فارق او إذلف
44- الممر الضيق : زرنوق
45- قبعة: كبوس او قبعه
46- دراجه هوائيه : سيكل
47- دراجه ناريه: دباب
48- خزانه : كبت
49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل : حليو
50- القلاده : سلسله
51- سوار اليد: سوار
52- حلق الأذن : ترجيه
54- جورب : دلاغ 
55- يبكي: يصيح
56- ممزق: مشقوق 
57- تي شيرت: فانيله و بلوزه
58- البطيخ الأحمر: جح او يح  بالياء
59- البطيخ الأصفر ( الشمام ): بطيخ 
60- شخص كثير المزاح : خفيف دم
61- شخص لا يحتمل: ثقيل دم + دفش
62- سياره: سياره 
63- مُلك هذا الشخص: حقه
64- صديقي : خويي
65- لم يأتي: ما يى
66- ذهبت هناك :رحت هناك
67- تفضَل : تفضل
68- أصابع : اصابع
69- توقف عن فعل .... هوِّون 
70- شخص كثير الشك : شكاك
71- حاجيات المنزل: اغراض البيت
72- منجا : همبا + منجى
73- خذ هذا إلى ..... ودي هذا الي
74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه بوشيه..
75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة مشمر+ احرام
76- يحطم القلب يعور القلب77- النظر بالتلصلص : يتجسس
78- عراك : هواش
79- جَهَز الشي : برز + جهز 
80- طاب من مرضه: بري  صار زين
81- بكس : يمع+ بكس
82- عَصَب: عصب
83- لفظ الإستئذان : لو سمحت
84- انفجر ضحكا مات من الضحك 
85- (مصيدة مصنوعة من الخشب والمطاط يصيد بها الأطفال العصافير) : نباله
86- حمص: نخي
87- مرآة منظره
88- السمك المملح المجفف إحلا
89- غرفه: حجره + غرفة
90- الطعام قليل الملح ماصخ
91- حلاوه طحينيه: رهش
92- لص : حرامي
93- شخص سيئ الأخلاق : قليل أدب..



....
شكرا" على الموضوع الروووعه

----------


## Taka

*يالله الحين بكمل ...*
*46- دراجه هوائيه : سيكل 
47- دراجه ناريه : دراجه
48- خزانه : كبت**
49- الشخص أو الشيئ الجميل : غاوي او مزيون 
50- القلاده : سلسله
51- سوار اليد : حيل
52- حلق الأذن : تركيه او حلق
54- جورب : دولاغ 
55- يبكي : يصيح
56- ممزق : مشقوق
57- تي شيرت : فانيله
58- البطيخ الأحمر : يح
59- البطيخ الأصفر : الشمام 
61- شخص لا يحتمل : مليغ او ثقيل دم* 
* 62- سياره : سياره
63- مُلك هذا الشخص : حقه او له
64- صديقي : ربيعي
65- لم يأتي  : ما يي
66- ذهبت هناك: رحت هناك
67- تفضَل : اقرب
68- أصابع : اصابع
69- توقف عن فعل: بس لا تسوي 
70- شخص كثير الشك : شكاك
71- حاجيات المنزل: اغراض البيت
72- منجا : مانقوا
73- خذ هذا إلى : ود ها الي
74- غطاء المرأه الذي يلبس مع العباءه : شيله
75- الغطاء الذي تلبسه المرأه للمنزل أو للصلاة: ليسو
76- يحطم القلب : يكسر القلب
77- النظر بالتلصلص  : يتسرق 
78- عراك  : ضرابه
80- طاب من مرضه: شفى
81- بكس : بكس
82- عَصَب : عصب
83- لفظ الإستئذان : عن اذنك
84- انفجر ضحكا : مات ضحك 
86- حمص : حمص
87- مرآة : منظره
88- السمك المملح المجفف : قاشع
89- غرفه : حجره
90- الطعام قليل الملح : تفل
92- لص : حرامي
93- شخص سيئ الأ خلاق : سيء*

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

ماشاء الله عليكم اخواني 


مشكوريين وايد عالتفاعل 

نورتو صفحتي

----------

